# Best car insurance deal



## sarahfleming (10 Jan 2006)

I am a provisional licence holder with 1 years no claims bonus. My premium last year was €1450 as it was my first on an insurance policy of any kind for a motor but now I am wondering does anyone know where I can get the most competitive quote this year


----------



## lynchtp (10 Jan 2006)

2 words that you need to become familiar with for each and every year you need to renew insurance.
Call'em All.


----------



## CCOVICH (10 Jan 2006)

Who was your last quote with?

Try:

Quinn Direct
Britton Insurances


These are generally competitively priced for learners.

Can I ask why you have been driving a year and have not sat your test? Are you on a waiting list? I would advise you to get a full licence ASAP, and lower your premium that way.


----------



## Itchy (10 Jan 2006)

sarahfleming said:
			
		

> I am a provisional licence holder with 1 years no claims bonus. My premium last year was €1450


 
Jar, floor, drool...

Lucky you...Who was that with?


----------



## Ann-Marie (10 Jan 2006)

ye id second insure.ie my insurance is down to €500 this year going through them


----------



## sarahfleming (11 Jan 2006)

On waiting list for test since september. Last quote was with Quinn Direct


----------



## blueshoes (13 Jan 2006)

hi sarah i would try britton as ccovich said, my bf is with them and they r very good. do u mind me asking wot kind of car u have and engine is it bucause i am with quinn direct on first prov aswell and im paying 2200. i know alot of people have had probs with quinn direct


----------



## Eurofan (13 Jan 2006)

Both myself and my fiance are getting substantially better quotes from FBD than anyone else, well worth a call.


----------



## snatch (25 Jan 2006)

sarahfleming said:
			
		

> On waiting list for test since september


 
Get employer to write a letter on headed paper saying you need to get full licence for job and get test fast tracked. And practice practice practice to make sure you pass first time. You'll save a fortune on insurance then.


----------



## mickeyg (25 Jan 2006)

I had an accident late last year and lost my no-claims bonus and as a result Allianz have really stuck in the boot with my premium for renewal. Anyone have experience of this and if it;s worthwhile shopping around.

m


----------



## Ravima (25 Jan 2006)

they have probably simply stopped/docked your NCB. If they are 'putting the boot in' you can ask for a breakdown of the premium to see if they are putting any extra loadings on to you. This could be as a result of a conviction related to the accident, or even the circumstances of the accident istelf. However, the loading must be justified. 

To answer the other part of your query, you could try a broker or one of the specialist companies, like XS Direct or St Pauls.


----------



## sarahfleming (26 Jan 2006)

€2200 is steep. I have a fiesta 1.3


----------



## blueshoes (26 Jan 2006)

i used to have a ford ka 1.3 since then i have changed my car and have a 1.1 wot part of country r u in? im raging there such a rip off!


----------



## daines (7 Feb 2006)

I have a 1.4l car on my provisional with 1 yr ncb got quoted £623 by quinn direct. Was with them last year as my first insurance £1100.


----------



## sarahfleming (15 Feb 2006)

From what I can see it seems the more powerful the car, the cheaper the premium for some reason. When looking for a quote also this year, wanted to decrease value of car due to depreciation etc but I also was told that by decreasing value of car, premium could and will increase so if anyone can explain this phenomenon I would be grateful


----------



## CCOVICH (15 Feb 2006)

sarahfleming said:
			
		

> From what I can see it seems the more powerful the car, the cheaper the premium for some reason.


 
I don't think that this is the case, I have never heard of more powerful cars arracting anything other than higher premia.


----------

